# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite pro 6100



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,
Doing a reinstall on this notebook and been looking for the drivers that may be required. Found a page full of drivers here http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccciadeegmgljddcgfkceghdgngdgmm.0

But was expecting to find some kind of comprehensive pack. I know there will be an easy solution but head not working very well today.

Could someone point me in the right direction. :grin:

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite pro 6100*

I have run into this before . .Toshiba does not have a package so it is pick and choose.

I'd start with selecting your operating system at the top of the page, then Tohsiba Utility . . once you install that, look in device manager for hints on what other drivers are not installed.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite pro 6100*

Thanks very much my friend. Only fixing families comps at the moment but rather a large family. Obviously not charging anyone for my time but its all helping me to learn what i yearn. Thanks again buddy catch u later.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite pro 6100*

I have a PCI Modem listed in device manager showing no drivers loaded, code 28 error, can't find driver anywhere but why would i need this device if i am already online with my broadband modem? And if i don't need it, how can i stop it bugging me?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite pro 6100*



deejay100six said:


> I have a PCI Modem listed in device manager showing no drivers loaded, code 28 error, can't find driver anywhere but why would i need this device if i am already online with my broadband modem? And if i don't need it, how can i stop it bugging me?


You an use the* Unknown Defice Identfier *to find out the modem brand and hunt down drivers for it.

If you don't want to use it, disable it in Device Manager and you should not get any more notices.

Everything else go ok?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite pro 6100*

Thanks mate, well i thought i did everything fine but something funny happening, if i leave it a few minutes it goes to sleep and when i touch mouse/keyboard user a/c login screen appears. Maybe i forgot my self and entered a name in admin box during install.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite pro 6100*

Right click on any empty area on the desktop . . select Properties . . Click the Screen Saver tab . . uncheck the box in front of "On resume, display Welcome screen


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite pro 6100*

Had just found it about 10 secs before i read your post. 

Thanks, just gonna take this one back to my neice, then its on to a pc that wont boot, beep or anything except fans and rom drive. Just cracked it open and it has been in a very dusty house and never been cleaned. Suprised it worked this long.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite pro 6100*










You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

